
Senator Wyden proposes 20 prison sentences for CEOs who lie about data - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2018/11/02/20-years-for-lying.html
======
jdillaaa
Very interesting, hopefully this will change the _sham_ of user data
protection laws that America has in place now.

Senator Wyden is awesome -- the leading voice in Congress about consumer data
protection, cybersecurity, and privacy.

It is a tragedy that only a few members of Congress care about this stuff. We
are heading into some seriously dark times if we do not start to take data
protection _significantly_ more seriously than we do now.

Regulation is the only way to stop this nonsense, we sure as hell know that
the companies are not going to do it themselves. The data is just _so_
profitable.

